# Ontario Election Poll



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

As requested.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> As requested.


Nemo..you forgot the LIBERTARIAN party of Canada/Ontario. If we are going to list these splinter parties like Green/Purple and whatever else there is, it should be included for those that want to cast their vote ...where it doesn't really count for fairness to all political parties...even if they don't stand a chance to form a gov't. I guess Other will be sufficient. 

Not sure if they have candidates present in every riding, but here in Ottawa they have a few. 
https://www.libertarian.ca/platform-libertarian-party-canada


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is the first poll I've established, and I'm not sure, (actually I don't know), how to modify it......so I'm afraid 'Other' will have to suffice. 

(As a polling failure I shall now commit seppuku.)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Isn't there also a Communist Party of Canada?
Not sure if they have any candidates nominated for the Ontario election, but they usually run in federal elections.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, the colours are coming out wrong above ... PC is red/rose, Fibs are blue, NDP yellow and Green is pink/purple??? :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> Isn't there also a Communist Party of Canada?
> Not sure if they have any candidates nominated for the Ontario election, but they usually run in federal elections.


Yeah...there's this whole bunch: http://www.elections.on.ca/en-CA/CandidatesAndParties/PoliticalParties/ none of whom have any chance of forming a government........hence 'Other'.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> Fibs are blue


Wolves in sheep clothing


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Hey, the colours are coming out wrong above ... PC is red/rose, Fibs are blue, NDP yellow and Green is pink/purple??? :biggrin:


"Colors? We ain't got no colors. We don't need no colors! I don't have to show you any stinkin' colors!" (Apologies to _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_.) :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

As Henry Ford said, just vote for any color as long as it's blue :biggrin:


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you able to include an additional category - not voting. That would be interesting considering there is a good portion of the Canadian population that don't vote.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Synergy said:


> Are you able to include an additional category - not voting. That would be interesting considering there is a good portion of the Canadian population that don't vote.


If they don't vote in the election would they vote here? (Actually I see nothing in the FAQs that addresses modifying an established poll...sorry.)


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> If they don't vote in the election would they vote here? (Actually I see nothing in the FAQs that addresses modifying an established poll...sorry.)


No worries. You're probably right.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Isn't there also a Communist Party of Canada?
> Not sure if they have any candidates nominated for the Ontario election, but they usually run in federal elections.


apparently they do exist somewhere in Ontario

http://communistpartyontario.ca/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> If they don't vote in the election would they vote here? (Actually I see nothing in the FAQs that addresses modifying an established poll...sorry.)


Interesting that Steve Paikin in the summary at the end of the Leaders TV debate mentioned "decline"...but I didn't see that as a clear available choice on my special ballot.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> If they don't vote in the election would they vote here? (Actually I see nothing in the FAQs that addresses modifying an established poll...sorry.)


I know a few people that don't vote because they don't believe there are any good options, not out of apathy. It would be interesting to see who would take the time to go out to put in a non-vote on a ballot.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

bds said:


> I know a few people that don't vote because they don't believe there are any good options, not out of apathy. It would be interesting to see who would take the time to go out to put in a non-vote on a ballot.


I hear ya......but I don't know how to, (or even if you can), amend a poll once it's been activated.

WRT the lack of options, vis-a-vis candidates, for voters.......problem is that the reality is the reality.......the ideal candidate (from anyone's perspective) isn't running, and to not vote for who 'you' perceive as the 'best of a bad lot' possibly increases the odds that 'the worst of a bad lot' gets elected*. Life, and elections, aren't perfect.

(*Apparently many voters, thinking that Mitt Romney wasn't the 'perfect candidate' chose not to vote in the last US presidential election.......how did _that_ turn out?)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> (*Apparently many voters, thinking that Mitt Romney wasn't the 'perfect candidate' chose not to vote in the last US presidential election.......how did _that_ turn out?)


Obamer got elected.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ ... L ... O ... L!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I said on another thread : I wish Ben Franklin, Abraham Lincoln, and Sir Winston Churchill were running for Ontario premier.

In that case too, voters wouldn't be sure who to vote for.

There are always excuses to not vote.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> I said on another thread : I wish Ben Franklin, Abraham Lincoln, and Sir Winston Churchill were running for Ontario premier.
> 
> I*n that case too, voters wouldn't be sure who to vote for.
> *
> There are always excuses to not vote.


It's going to be a split vote...this is like a strategic war more so than a democratic process. On one hand, you have very powerful 'ONIONS" that are not prepared to "swallow" what
Hudak is going to dish out if he gets in.
OTOH...Wynne is just hanging in there at this point, but if by some chance she gets enough votes in some ridings (like Eastern Ontario and McGuinty's riding in Ottawa) she may just
squeak in with a minority..but that means another 1-4 years of ineffective and wasteful spending, but I'm sure she will be more than happy to apologize OVER AND OVER AGAIN to
us taxpayers.
And then there is the ONION propped balloon..with Ms. Horwarth. Actually I like her (not her party though) because she is the best looking of the three, and my preferences
are old fashioned (if you know what I mean). Before youse CMF'ers attack me for hinting on "choices", let me be perfectly clear that this is my opinyun...for what it is.

If Ms Horwath was suddlenly out of a job, she is always welcome to stay with me at my house. I may even become one of the "converted". :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> obamer got elected.


q.e.d.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> It's going to be a split vote...this is like a strategic war more so than a democratic process.


Yup, this is a _war of attrition_.

Ontario is very polarized right now.
The unions want to protect their gold-plated position in society.
Then there are those like myself that are on the completely opposite end of the spectrum and want to dismantle that power and privileged position.



> Actually I like her (not her party though) because she is the best looking of the three, and my preferences
> are old fashioned (if you know what I mean).


Yup, I get the drift :biggrin:
Too bad you are starved for choice when it comes to pretty politicians.
Politics is not the place to be if one is looking to be around pretty faces.



> If Ms Horwath was suddlenly out of a job, she is always welcome to stay with me at my house.


Be careful what you wish for.
Chances are higher that if Wynne wins again, Hudak will be the first one out of a job ;o)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> There are always *excuses* to not vote.


And there are offered excuses galore for just about any issue these days!

The biggest reason by far, is public apathy, which is not always as a result of voter fatigue/political dissatisfaction/lack of mobility, etc. 

What % would bother to vote from today until June 12th, for a 'none of the above' category? Whatever the figure is, I don't believe it comes even close to the % who don't vote simply as a result of lack of interest [I don't like politics is what I often hear from friends/colleages], hence not knowing the issues is a big problem; also no time /belief that their vote would not make one iota of difference, etc. - then add all those up, and it will be much higher than the disillusioned group that genuinely can't bring themselves to vote after much thought & consideration. The age of the silent groups tell part of the story and it's a concern.

At last Ontario election, a new record low was set @ just under 50%, and just 3% higher in the election prior - compare that to the high of 73.5% back in 1971 [the latter was hard to believe].

It's been 24/43 years since the voter turnout was above 60% & 70% respectively. The continuous & steady decline began in 1990, so 24 years of continued political dissatisfaction, or increased apathy? I pick the latter.

- 1971 = 73.5% [record high, unless u go back to 1934]
- 1990 = 64.4%
- 1995 = 63% 
- 1999 = 58.3% 
- 2003 = 56.8% 
- 2007 = 52.1% 
- 2011 = 49.2% [a record low {-23.6% from 1990}].
- 2014 = ? [hopefully closer to the 90's]

*Beav:* I think the colour = coral, not red, so I don't mind since it's also found in the aquatic & celestial dome environments. each:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Yup, I get the drift :biggrin:
> Too bad you are starved for choice when it comes to pretty politicians.
> *Politics is not the place to be if one is looking to be around pretty faces*.


Where is Christy Clark when I need her!



> Be careful what you wish for.
> Chances are higher that if Wynne wins again, Hudak will be the first one out of a job ;o)


I suspect that at least one of the three will be changing places after June 12.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> And there are offered excuses galore for just about any issue these days!
> 
> The biggest reason by far, is public apathy, which is not always as a result of voter fatigue/political dissatisfaction/lack of mobility, etc.
> 
> ...


Too much information.:rolleyes-new:

Beav..did I ever show you my Tim Hudak impression?.....:cheerful:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Too much information.:rolleyes-new:
> 
> Beav..did I ever show you my Tim Hudak impression?.....:cheerful:


 ... L ...O...L!!! Carverman, why do you want to do a Hudak impression? You're waaay waaay livelier than him ... I have yet to see the Hudak's genuine smile. As for Windy, bleh ... Horwath, pretty woman with a trick up her sleeve so careful there. To sum it up -I don't trust a politician (of any colour or stripe btw) plus lawyers plus bankers plus .... :livid:

*TO.Gal:* I'm exercising my vote with "None of the Above" choice via the Decline method attempt on June 12th, 2014 at 5 pm at my local voting station (less than a block walk). :angel:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ TMI? That's funny coming from you! 

Many people in this part of the world are big slackers when it comes to voting, while in other non-democracies, people risk their lives to have a voice.

Since many like to mix provincial with federal talk, here are some federal numbers just for U carverman. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... L ...O...L!!! Carverman, why do you want to do a Hudak impression? You're waaay waaay livelier than him ... I have yet to see the Hudak's genuine smile. As for Windy, bleh ... Horwath, pretty woman with a trick up her sleeve so careful there. To sum it up -I don't trust a politician (of any colour or stripe btw) plus lawyers plus bankers plus .... :livid:


Beav..I would like to offer Andrea, my skill as a campaign advertising manager..maybe a new slogan on her bus, next to a picture of her.
" Vote NDP..not just another pretty face".

What do you think?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^^ TMI? That's funny coming from you!
> 
> Many people in this part of the world are big slackers when it comes to voting, while in other non-democracies, people risk their lives to have a voice.
> 
> Since many like to mix provincial with federal talk, here are some federal numbers just for U carverman. :biggrin:


Sorry T.G..but I don't do graphs...I can't separate the mantisssa from the locii....or is that the preying mantis from the hippopotami...it's been too many years since math school..
But..if by some remote chance if I was made leader of the Ontario PC party..I would impress the heck of my opponents with my math skills...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Beav..I would like to offer Andrea, my skill as a campaign advertising manager..maybe a new slogan on her bus, next to a picture of her.
> " Vote NDP..not just another pretty face".
> 
> What do you think?


 ... since Andrea had a couple of good words for Tim in last night's debate, and the fact you can do a good Hudak impression, then go for it! After afixing your picture next to hers (make sure your pic is bigger than hers though), you might want to modify the slogan slightly to make it abit more catchy like "Vote NDP not, ... just another pretty face" :biggrin: (Hey, afterall, this is politics).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... since Andrea had a couple of good words for Tim in last night's debate, and the fact you can do a good Hudak impression, then go for it! After afixing your picture next to hers (make sure your pic is bigger than hers though), you might want to modify the slogan slightly to make it abit more catchy like "Vote NDP *not, ..*. just another pretty face" :biggrin: (Hey, afterall, this is politics).


Ah yes! You are genius..and they said they had all they could use! :biggrin:

Of course..the syntax..why didn't I think of that! the negative inserted at the appropriate place in the eye catching slogan..
is a subliminal message to the unions to follow a different course...a bit like the legalese "notwithstanding" clause...

*notwithstanding*
nevertheless; in spite of this.
"she tells us she is an intellectual; notwithstanding, she faces the future as unprovided for as a Premier of Ontario"


----------

